# Mini meet up - West mids tomorrow!



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2010)

After discussing on another thread I thought I'd start a thread for anyone interested to post on.

Basically, Gill and I are heading to Maidenhead Aquatics, Shirley - 

Notcutts Garden Centre
Stratford Rd Shirley
Solihull, West Midlands B90 4EN 

We're setting off from mine (Leamington Spa) at 11:30am and heading straight to Shirley.  So, I guess meet up at the Shirley MA at 12pm tomorrow?  We might go to a few other places, open to suggestions for other places 

So.  List your names here 

*Attending:*
SteveUK
Gill


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2010)

There is the Main Shirley aquatics on the same road, then there are some on the way back to Cov. Just of the Coleshill Junction. And From there, there is another Shirley Aquatics further on. 
Also Ripples in Tamworth, which is not far. 

I have all the address wrote down for the Sat NAv


----------



## andyh (5 Mar 2010)

I will confirm this evening


----------



## a1Matt (5 Mar 2010)

I can not make it, just posting to say have fun guys


----------



## Krishs Bettas (5 Mar 2010)

Shame I cant come this weekend parrents are out and i have no money    It would have been perfict for me too meet all you lot.


----------



## andyh (5 Mar 2010)

I will be there! Will aim to be at MA for 12pm

Gill - do you want the fish?

Steve - do you want a few cherries?


Andyh


----------



## andyh (5 Mar 2010)

*Attending:*
SteveUK
Gill
Andyh


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2010)

Cool   PM'd a reply Andy, would love some cherries.  Also, if Gill doesn't want the rasbora, I might well be interested   If you don't here from Gill tonight, bring them anyway and I'll be happy to take them.


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2010)

Yep, Let steve have the fish, As I can always get more.


----------



## andyh (6 Mar 2010)

Ok Steve there yours! 

Just so you find me i will be wearing a very fetching red dress!

No i am wearing a green and brown stripped hoody!

Andy


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Ok Steve there yours!
> 
> Just so you find me i will be wearing a very fetching red dress!
> 
> ...



Ok will look out for you, I will be in Jeans and a Brown stripet T-shirt.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

Looking forward to this   Are you looking out for anything in particular Andy?

I'm after a group of ottos, several Anubias (bonzai if they have them) and maybe one or two other plants


----------



## Jase (6 Mar 2010)

I wanna come   My girlfriend's b'day and I have a rugby match at 3 so had to pass. Never been to Shirley before


----------



## andyh (6 Mar 2010)

Good to meet you both Steve and Gill.  

Hope you happy with your fish and shrimps steve?

My bargain stiphidon goby (only charged me Â£2 as it was incorrectly labelled) has gone in my Dragon Beach tank with the my other gobies. Hopefully get a picture of it soon!

Where else did you get too? See anything good?

andyh


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

Hey Andy.  Was great to meet you   We had lunch at that last place and then came to Leamington, and went to my new LFS - Rosedale Aquatics.  Very old school looking place, but some seriously interesting fish.  I picked up two more super red cherries!  Both full of eggs   Not sure if they're the same, but either way, lovely strong colouring on both of them.  Also enquired about CRS.  They can get both normal and black & white for approx Â£10 each.  Little pricey, but considering they're my local I thought that wasn't too bad.  They say they'd be A grade.

I also got my ottos at last   My LFS was selling bags of Java moss for Â£1.55!  Great quantity for the money.  Sitting with tea and a jaffa cake, aclimitising fish and shrimp now.

Thanks again for the rasbora and shrimp matey!


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2010)

Really Nice to meet you and find another nutter    who will drive fair distances to find fish. 
I am Def. Going back next week for the Blue Gobies. 

Afterwards we went Back to leamington to a Very Nice Little MA + Pa LFS that was Suprisingly well stocked with Some lovely Fish. 

Japanese Blue Bottom Sword Guppies were only Â£1.40 each and Tiger/Snakeskin Endlers were also Cheap.



Oh Steve, The Java Moss has MTS in it. When I opened it up there is LOADS of Java Moss, and all very Healthy. Endlers have all dived into it and started nibbling away. 



We Should all try and meet up in Corby for the Auction. I want to get some More Spirulina, Mosses and PIco Tanks and Specialist Livebearer Birthing Tanks.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

Seem to be really into their Corydoras too.  Good selection of them at reasonable prices!  They also have a massive tank with a lone Pacu in it.  He's huge, and looks quite old.  Probably about 2 1/2ft long!


----------



## andyh (6 Mar 2010)

Sounds like you had some good fun guys.

So the ottos and shrimps and rasboras all going in the same scape then?

Gill - what do you buy, or did you manage to escape the spending spree?

We will have to do it again soon.


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had some good fun guys.
> 
> So the ottos and shrimps and rasboras all going in the same scape then?
> 
> ...




I ended up Spending Nothing At All, apart from Lunch. Saying that though I will be going back next week for the Gobies.
It was a shock as on a usual day out with steve Â£150-200 is not uncommon.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> They can get both normal and black & white for approx Â£10 each.  Little pricey, but considering they're my local I thought that wasn't too bad.  They say they'd be A grade.


Little pricey for grade A, you can get grades S or S+ for that price


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

We'll have to have a chat LD


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> We'll have to have a chat LD


no worries mate, i purchased grade A for Â£3.50 from MA


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> no worries mate, i purchased grade A for Â£3.50 from MA



*mutter* *mumble*


----------

